# Paint mare... too good to be true?



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Well she isnt reg. that may be the reason for the price but then again this is a buyers market. I say go try her out get a vet check we can look at pictures but only looking, riding and putting your hands on the horse will give you your answer if you like her I'd counter a lower offer.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Well she isnt reg. that may be the reason for the price but then again this is a buyers market. I say go try her out get a vet check we can look at pictures but only looking, riding and putting your hands on the horse will give you your answer if you like her I'd counter a lower offer.


Yes, I thought about that too (registration). That of course doesn't matter to me, since papers don't follow a horse around flapping in the air as you ride it, and I would have no intentions of breeding her. I just want a sound, solid, athletic QH/Paint that I can use on trails and possibly do some small local shows. I'd really like to go see her...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

It never hurts to look! Sometimes things are too good to be true but then again sometimes you just get lucky! Go try her out and see how it goes from there


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> It never hurts to look! Sometimes things are too good to be true but then again sometimes you just get lucky! Go try her out and see how it goes from there


My Savanna was only $300, seems I've had luck with cheap greenies before... hehe


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Here are some larger photos. Her back end (gaskins/stifles) look kind of wonky, or she's slightly underweight or something? Maybe she just needs muscle? I like where she holds her head. I think her eyes are lovely, too.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks to me like she could use some groceries go look and try her out maybe wait until early evening when it cools off since I noticed the ad is in Ky and Ky is an oven right now...at least my part of Ky.


----------



## Lil Jesse (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree.. She could use some weight, but other than her weight, her conformation is a little quirky.. Some of my best horses were not registered, and had was quirky conformations..

Otherwise, I like her markings, and she has a pretty head..


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Lil Jesse said:


> I agree.. She could use some weight, but other than her weight, her conformation is a little quirky.. Some of my best horses were not registered, and had was quirky conformations..
> 
> Otherwise, I like her markings, and she has a pretty head..



My heart/trust with my life horse Dusty is unreg. well he was but papers were lost so no papers in my hand and I'm teased quite often that he looks like a mule but I wouldnt take a million bucks for him if people ask Bob my husband who I love more him or Dusty he turns red lol here's a pic of my old man he is 19 this yr.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You can't ride papers so I wouldn't worry about that but $500 for a horse who has the amount of training this mare has makes me nervous. I get that she's very pushy from the ad, but lesson horses tend to take charge when their green riders can't, so that can be worked with. She's thinner than I like but the heat could have caused that. Confo isn't stellar but if she has no underlying issues I wouldn't worry about that too much. My main concern would be something like ringbone? Navicular? Laminitis? Previous founder? Soundness issues? 

Since your average month of training costs close to $1000, turning loose of a horse with as much training as this one supposedly has makes me worry about an issue that isn't showing.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You can't ride papers so I wouldn't worry about that but $500 for a horse who has the amount of training this mare has makes me nervous. I get that she's very pushy from the ad, but lesson horses tend to take charge when their green riders can't, so that can be worked with. She's thinner than I like but the heat could have caused that. Confo isn't stellar but if she has no underlying issues I wouldn't worry about that too much. My main concern would be something like ringbone? Navicular? Laminitis? Previous founder? Soundness issues?
> 
> Since your average month of training costs close to $1000, turning loose of a horse with as much training as this one supposedly has makes me worry about an issue that isn't showing.


$1000 for one month of training? I've never heard of anyone around here for that high, and it is certainly not average. I talked to the owner and asked about soundness issues. She said she had none, but she is too pushy on the ground for the youth handlers. They got her for free from some people who couldn't afford to take care of her anymore about a year ago.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Equilove said:


> $1000 for one month of training? I've never heard of anyone around here for that high, and it is certainly not average. I talked to the owner and asked about soundness issues. She said she had none, but she is too pushy on the ground for the youth handlers. They got her for free from some people who couldn't afford to take care of her anymore about a year ago.



I got quote of 750 a month to train my filly for reining.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I got quote of 750 a month to train my filly for reining.


Well maybe for something like that, sure, but just basic training for a horse being used in a lesson program?


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Equilove said:


> Well maybe for something like that, sure, but just basic training for a horse being used in a lesson program?


From a local trainer I got 300 a month or 30 a day for just saddle breaking


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> From a local trainer I got 300 a month or 30 a day for just saddle breaking


Yeah, what I'm saying is, I don't think this horse has had professional training in one specific discipline that could be valued at $1000 per month. I believe she's just a horse they put larger riders on for lessons.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Equilove said:


> Yeah, what I'm saying is, I don't think this horse has had professional training in one specific discipline that could be valued at $1000 per month. I believe she's just a horse they put larger riders on for lessons.


I wouldnt worry about it if being pushy is her only problem a little time with someone who doesnt put up with that and who has experience with horses could fix that pretty easily go look at her meet her in person but I'd go a few times and if she's really good before you buy have a vet draw blood to be sue she isnt on any happy drugs i case you get her home and her behavior changes for the worse. Are you in Ky?


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I wouldnt worry about it if being pushy is her only problem a little time with someone who doesnt put up with that and who has experience with horses could fix that pretty easily go look at her meet her in person but I'd go a few times and if she's really good before you buy have a vet draw blood to be sue she isnt on any happy drugs i case you get her home and her behavior changes for the worse. Are you in Ky?


Yes I am in Louisville. Where are you? And I intend on going to see her today or tomorrow. Since I can only afford to have one horse, I might trade Savanna to this program. It's Camp Piomingo in Brandenburg. I really don't want to let her go but I'd like a taller horse that can balance me correctly. Savanna is barely 15 hands, and I'm 6'2. If this mare doesn't "wow" me I won't do it, though.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Equilove said:


> Yes I am in Louisville. Where are you? And I intend on going to see her today or tomorrow. Since I can only afford to have one horse, I might trade Savanna to this program. It's Camp Piomingo in Brandenburg. I really don't want to let her go but I'd like a taller horse that can balance me correctly. Savanna is barely 15 hands, and I'm 6'2. If this mare doesn't "wow" me I won't do it, though.


I am in Falmouth thats in between Cincinnati and Lexington. Yes I agree make sure she's what you want.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

My two cents: Someone gave her away free and now the current owners just want to get rid of her and are offering her for a very low price. Makes me think that either there are some serious holes in her training or she has health issues they aren't divulging. If you have the skills to fix the holes in her training, she may be worth a look.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think she's worth a look. She's cute, has pretty markings, and her confo isn't terrible. Get a PPE if you like her. Even on a $500 horse it's well worth it. 

Honestly I don't think $500 is too low for her either. She's a pushy grade mare in a crappy market. Her confo isn't incredible and she's not extremely well trained, so why would she be worth more? There's a ton of horses just like her in the world right now... Heck you can pick up registered horses with better confo and comparable training for the same price in some areas! At least these people are being reasonable about her price.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's cute and very well may be worth a look. I would guess that there are likely some training issues that would need to be resolved but her confo looks fairly solid from that one pic. She could do with a good de-worming and some quality groceries but she would likely fill back up quickly. One thing I would suggest beyond seeing what her attitude is like is having her tested for HYPP before you get serious about buying. In that one picture of her being ridden, she looks very halter horse-y and very well could have Impressive somewhere in her lines.

Even if she is lacking in her training just a bit, a well built horse like her with no serious issues like bolting, bucking, biting, kicking, or rearing would be completely worth $500.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Great horses in Kentucky are being given away free everyday the economy has forced people to do this they have no other choice.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Equilove said:


> $1000 for one month of training? I've never heard of anyone around here for that high, and it is certainly not average. I talked to the owner and asked about soundness issues. She said she had none, but she is too pushy on the ground for the youth handlers. They got her for free from some people who couldn't afford to take care of her anymore about a year ago.


Ok, you know your local market, I don't. What I quoted is for what I pay for training in my general area and lesson horses in those training programs tend to be retired National Champions, so that's why the $500 bothers me so much. If that isn't the norm for your area then I may be overly concerned. She's certainly worth looking at.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think she worth a look for the money. I'm concerned about "She can be pushy on the ground and would benefit from the consistency of a single rider home." as often it means "she'll walk all over you on ground so be ready for that". But THAT definitely is fixable. Also sorry to say that, but she doesn't look like professionally trained from those pics. I'll be curious to hear feedback if you meet her and try riding her!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Update! Went and looked at her tonight. She's a very nice mare. She wasn't at all pushy when I went there, of course it's miserably hot and she'd been ridden earlier that day and was turned out in the field when I got there (so I could see how she catches). She tried to walk past me a few times but I corrected her without much fuss. She rode fine; she definitely moves like an english horse. I wish she had a bigger stride and she seemed somewhat lazy, but once I got her up into her trot she would willingly go to the canter and has a good stop on her. Getting her from walk to trot was a task! She definitely needs some work, but I'm willing to do that work.

The owner mentioned she will swell in her back legs if she is left to stand in the stall for too long, but she's never been lame or even showed signed of soreness. She doesn't have shoes, but her feet look solid. She is actually in much better shape than the photos show. Overall I think she'd be a good project. She's very gentle. The owner is bringing her out Wednesday to try out Savanna (we might do a trade, I think Savanna would do very well at this place and be used to her potential) and I'm going to have my vet look her over.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Yay glad to hear this fingers crossed all goe's well.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal to me. BTW, I did run across the horse that would swell in back legs being in stall for too long. As long as she was out she was perfectly back to norm.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great that you like her, hopefully you guys can strike up a deal . Stocking up if left in a stall isn't terribly uncommon. Sometimes a diet change can help but the best thing is turnout.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I've known a couple horses that stock up if left in overnight too. Turnout is definitely the best thing for it. Glad you like her otherwise!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I must say that I'm EXTREMELY disappointed in your review after going to see, catch, and ride this horse...

... I mean what were you thinking by not bringing us back more pictures!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> I must say that I'm EXTREMELY disappointed in your review after going to see, catch, and ride this horse...
> 
> ... I mean what were you thinking by not bringing us back more pictures!


Haha she was dirty and muddy when I went to see her (she'd rolled in the pasture) so it wouldn't have been a very good impression  You'll see plenty of photos when she comes to the barn tomorrow and I give her a bath  Her mane/tail are pitiful. It's definitely a step down from Savanna's mane and tail. The owner took a video yesterday so I will post that if she sends it to me!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> I must say that I'm EXTREMELY disappointed in your review after going to see, catch, and ride this horse...
> 
> ... I mean what were you thinking by not bringing us back more pictures!



LOL too funny but but very true.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

smrobs said:


> One thing I would suggest beyond seeing what her attitude is like is having her tested for HYPP before you get serious about buying. In that one picture of her being ridden, she looks very halter horse-y and very well could have Impressive somewhere in her lines.


Are you talking about the photo of her with the girl waving? I thought she looked halter-horsey too. After looking at her in person I thought she almost looked like an appendix. She is not registered, her history is pretty much unknown. She very well may be a TB/Paint. She moves like it also. Her feet are actually very nice too; and her forelegs/cannon bones are solid, as opposed to the toothpicks I see on those halter horses nowadays.

I forgot to mention - she required some serious kicking to get up into the trot at first. But trot-to-canter transition took only vocal cues, basically. Then, when asking her to come back down she stops very quickly. (With Savanna I just go "hoooo" really low and she transitions from canter to trot, and if I keep saying hoooo, she goes to a walk, and eventually stops. I only use my hands if I want a canter-to-walk or canter-to-halt transition.) She definitely prefers to stand still.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Equilove said:


> Here are some larger photos. Her back end (gaskins/stifles) look kind of wonky, or she's slightly underweight or something? Maybe she just needs muscle? I like where she holds her head. I think her eyes are lovely, too.



If this is what you guys think is underweight, I can't imagine what an overweight horse looks like!! I would love to have my horse at that kind of weight!! Please see my other post about trying to get my 22 yo QH gelding to gain weight.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

rlcarnes said:


> If this is what you guys think is underweight, I can't imagine what an overweight horse looks like!! I would love to have my horse at that kind of weight!! Please see my other post about trying to get my 22 yo QH gelding to gain weight.


She's not horribly underweight, she just lacks weight in the right places I guess you could say. She's not skinny, but I don't think she's muscled properly in that photo. In person she's much nicer looking, and very round through her topline.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

That's good that she is better in person. I just wish my horse would gain some weight. He is about 300 pounds under where I like him vet says he ok though just needs pounds. Good luck with your project!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

rlcarnes said:


> That's good that she is better in person. I just wish my horse would gain some weight. He is about 300 pounds under where I like him vet says he ok though just needs pounds. Good luck with your project!


Have you tried feeding BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) great for adding calories and it is also great for feet and coat. I feed it here as a treat to keep hooves good but when I rescued and had some severely under weight horses it would add calories safely.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I've never heard of them How much do you feed? Do you feed it with anything else like grain or beet pulp or oats?


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

rlcarnes said:


> I've never heard of them How much do you feed? Do you feed it with anything else like grain or beet pulp or oats?


I would mix mine with beet pulp, oats and alfalfa pellets cant remember the exact amount maybe half a large coffee can twice a day depending how bad they were I started out with less then built up to that, I also let them free choice graze on decent pasture never had anyone founder or colic but all was supervised with my vet Is your guy up to date on wormings?


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep utd on everything he is just not gaining weight- i posted my story on the nutrition page with all the details if you want to take a look. Thanks!


----------



## HunterJumperXC (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm, I would get a pre-purchase exam before you did anything. It sounds like this horse just isn't working out for the the lesson programs. I know quite a few lesson horses that are fine for the rider, but have hideous ground manners and I generally don't like dealing with them. Talk to the owner and ask any questions you need to before jumping into a purchase. You may also want to hop on the horse for a test drive. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

HunterJumperXC said:


> Hmm, I would get a pre-purchase exam before you did anything. It sounds like this horse just isn't working out for the the lesson programs. I know quite a few lesson horses that are fine for the rider, but have hideous ground manners and I generally don't like dealing with them. Talk to the owner and ask any questions you need to before jumping into a purchase. You may also want to hop on the horse for a test drive.
> Good Luck!


I stated in one of my later posts that I went and saw/rode her - she isn't at all badly mannered, and the only things "wrong" with her are fixable.  Thank you!


----------



## HunterJumperXC (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh oops I'm sorry, I'll read more carefully next time.


----------

